# Captain Ted’s Crab Shack Grand Opening



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my latest additions on the GYT&S. Captain Ted’s is a 3 story with fishing tackle (pier fishing), restaurant and bar. The Hurricane Bar is located on the 3rd floor with the restaurant occupying the bottom floor. The 2ed floor has the bait & tackle shop with access to the fishing pier.The roof is made from a laminated copper computer chip substrate I acquired from a friend in the industry. 















































The 3rd floor bar doors are open. I made a Plexiglas setback to allow light to shine out at night but keep most of the dirt & dust out. 










Also another new business in Jacksonville is Mike’s Boat Rental & Ammo Works. Offering a full line of fishing tackle & bait with a easy one stop shopping for your shooting needs. Beer and ice are also available for a perfect outing. 






















































One of our "winter visitors" checking out the gal on the Hurricane Bar deck.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

That is some really fine buildings, nice layout also. 

tom h


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Way cool, Ted!!! 
I really like circular windows. 
Gives it a "nautical" look!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted, 

That's great! I especially like your floating dock and bridge. Swell looking RR bridge too. Lot's of detail like the fish cleaning area. Nice job all around!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool Ted!! Very nice work!   &nbsp


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I love the Port holes!! Real architecture.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chaingun on 04/05/2008 12:52 PM

 Here are a few pictures of my latest additions on the GYT&S. Captain Ted’s is a 3 story with fishing tackle (pier fishing), restaurant and bar. The Hurricane Bar is located on the 3rd floor with the restaurant occupying the bottom floor. The 2ed floor has the bait & tackle shop with access to the fishing pier.










 







   











.   








  




Now_ that _is really impressive !  Nice work and very original !


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Cool!! Do they serve hush puppies?


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the layout, Ted! Please feel free to share more pictures. You've had some great ideas! 

Matt


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! How cool is that? 

Peg leg sea captain: I just watched Revenge of the Pink Panther last night. "Thar she blows!" You have to watch a Pink Panther movie now and then for your mental health.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for the complements on the crab shack. I worked on it on and off for the last 4 or 5 months and it is nice to finally have it out on the layout. I was surprised I didn’t get a comment on Capt Ted’s motto on the main sign (“We got da crabs!). I guess it’s a little hard to read with my poor photography. 
Matt 
I will get some more pictures of the GYT&S RR up latter this week. Being a non- procrastinator I have to do my taxes today, I don’t like to put things like that off till the last minute. 
Best, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
GYT&S RR 
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR) 
Bouse, AZ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking, Ted. Takin' reservations???? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, for a second there I thought I was looking at pictures of the Santa Cruz Yaht harbor


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Way cool buildings there. That's my kind of place, fishing tackle, ammo and beer!!!


----------

